# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Jastuk za dojenje

## Lotta

Kupila bih jastuk za dojenje, koji bih koristila i sad u trudnoći za spavanje i poslije za dojenje. Vidim da postoje ravni-koji se špagicama vežu kad je potrebno i oni već zakrivljeni. Po vašem iskustvu, koji je bolji, ima li uopće razlike?

----------


## Sanja :)

> Kupila bih jastuk za dojenje, koji bih koristila i sad u trudnoći za spavanje i poslije za dojenje. Vidim da postoje ravni-koji se špagicama vežu kad je potrebno i oni već zakrivljeni. Po vašem iskustvu, koji je bolji, ima li uopće razlike?


Ja imam zakrivljeni,spavala sam na njemu pred kraj i 1mj dojila! Poslije sam dojila bez njega! Ima cif da se skine navlaka, i dugacak je! Dakle nor.ja sam stavila glavu na njega,i jos izmedu koljena donji dio! Mogla bi ga i prodati,ionako stoji u ormaru! Al cirka za 2tj ti mogu dat sliku,pa ako hoces i ne kupis do tada mozemo se cuti!

----------


## Lotta

Hvala ti, oglasit ću na burzi ako budem tu kupovala, pa se možemo čuti. Sad su me baš zanimale te razlike u tom potkova-tipu (http://www.google.hr/imgres?start=10...:26,s:100,i:82) i ravnom- koji se veže(http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater).

----------


## mala-vila

bolje uzmi ravni sa vezicama, bit ce ti od više koristi. na ovom okruglom ne mozes spavati, a iz iskustva svojeg i okolnog najvise se jastuk za dojenje koristi u trudnoci  :Wink:

----------


## Zuska

Ja sam prije poroda kupila veliki jastuk za dojenje (mislim u Nami) koji je ispunjen nečim (malim stiroporčićima?) što se malo polako stiskalo pa mi se jastuk malo ispuhao, tj. nije onako nabijen kao kad je bio nov, ali i dalje je više nego iskoristiv... 
Velik je, ima oblik potkove i vezice, ali može mijenjati oblik jer nije od tkanine već je u njemu taj neki materijal koji omogućava da ga izravnaš (iako mala potkova uvijek ostaje, ali možeš raditi s njim što god te je volja). 
To mi je jedna od najboljih investicija jer sam na tom jastuku jako puno dojila i to nekoliko mjeseci...kako je velik, opasala bih ga oko sebe, uvalila bebu i uživaj, leđa podmetnuta, svima udobno. Probala sam i neke manje jastuke koji su bili ispunjeni tkaninom u obliku potkove (uvijek su bili u tom obliku) i nije to to. 

Nakon poroda mi je frendica kupila sličan, kvalitetniji, jastuk u Prenatalu, čini mi se da je ispunjen malim zrncima, ali ne stiropora već...nešto kao pijesak?, isto velik, giba se u svim smjerovima i baš je fin. Nisam ga koristila za dojenje jer sa htjela max. iskoristiti prvi, a ovaj drugi mi sad stoji na krevetu povrh jastukada se mala ne lupi u zid pa na njemu ležim dok se igramo ili dojimo. 

Dakle, ja sam fan velikih i podatnih jastuka za dojenje s kojima možeš sve...

----------


## trampolina

Meni je to bila potpuno beskorisna stvar.
Mislim da sam ga nešto malo korisrila s E. a sad popunjava rupu između mog kreveta i krevetića.

----------


## mala-vila

eto vidiš da onda nije beskorisan  :Wink:

----------


## Lotta

Dojila sam ja prvo dijete 25 mj. i stoput sam ga htjela nabaviti, ali je uvijek nešto bilo bitnije. Pa sam, eto rekla, u drugoj trudnoći ću ga isprobati, i onda vidim sad tih nekih raznoraznih vrsta i oblika.. veliki izbor uvijek komplicira.
Mislim da ću onda taj ravni-duguljasti. Jel dovoljno 150 cm ili bi trebao biti duži?

----------


## Nitenaja

Ja ga obožavam,ovo mi je treće dijete i nikako da ga kupim,budem s prvim,pa drugim,i nikakooo!Sad sam ga kupila odmah po dolasku iz rodilišta,150 kn,prezadovoljna,nema vezice,to mi nije ni potrebno,sama sam ih prišila i nakon par dana rasparala.Navlaka mu se skida,normalno se pere,suši u sušilici,meni je spas za kičmu,i mogu djete dojiti u više položaja!

----------


## mishekica

Imam ovaj iz Lidla. U trudnoći mi je super za bočno spavanje. Mislim da će poslužiti i za dojenje (javim kroz dva tjedna  :Grin: ). Nema nikakve vezice, ali je dovoljno fleksibilan. Uostalom, piše na njemu da može biti i za dojenje.  :Grin: 

Kupila sam ga prije nekih 4-5 mjeseci, tako da bi ga ubrzo opet moglo biti.  :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Ja sam taj jastuk gledala davno, i činija mi se jako mali, a skup, a danas sam vidila dimenzije i svu njegovu praktičnost i ostala sam  :Shock:  
E sad se mislim dali da ga kupim, vidit ću kako će mi ić dojenje, oću li nać idealan položaj, pa ću razmislit. Još kad bi ga imala od nekog posudit makar za probu bilo bi super, vako mi je na blef!

----------


## giussepe

Moje dvije prijateljica i ja imamo ovaj
http://www.mali.andjeo.com.hr/?wpsc-...rt-69-veliki-2
Imaš ih i na faceu čini mi se.
Presavrsen je!!!!
mozda je skuplji, ali isplati se svake kune!!!Ja sam ga koristila za spavanje, koristim ga povremeno za dojenje (sad dojenje traje 5 minuta pa nema potrebe) i za igru...

----------


## giussepe

Kad sam tek rodila spašavao me za dojenje jerkičma uopće ne boli. samo treba se znat dobro namjestit s njim!

----------


## pužić

ja sam svoj napravila sama kad sam bila prvi put trudna, komad platna koji sašiješ kao bananu, unutra sam stavila sjeckanu spužvu (može bilo što, npr punjenje od starih jastuka, antialerg. kuglice za jastuke..), dužina 170 cm tako da mi je savršeno služio za spavanje u t., nakon toga za dojenje i poslije da popuni rupu između bračnog kreveta i krevetića. Sad stoji uz ogradu na kravetu od šefice da ublaži udarce prilikom nemirnog sna.. a uskoro će kod mene da mi bude potpora za trbuh koji raste  :Smile: .Cijela investicija me koštala cca 40 kn (u t sam imala nalet kreativnog izražavanja pa sam kupila mašinu i sama si sašila)

----------


## mishekica

> ja sam svoj napravila sama kad sam bila prvi put trudna


... eto ideje za "mamin mali posao od doma".  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam za sve takve i slične nedoumice oko namještanja deteta rješila s jastukom za novorođenče ( presavinem i položim ga ispod deteta) koji sam tek nedavno prestala koristit kod najmanjeg( mali ima više od 2.5 godine), idealno je da kad dete zaspi bez velikog kontakta ga se može odložiti u kimbač ili gdi već treba. Sva moja deca su carsska, a namještavanje sebe sam rješila jednim večim jastukom iz dnevnog dugačak , a uski to mi je još uvijek pod kičmom

----------


## Lotta

Ja sam totalni antitalent, tako da ni za sto godina ne bih uspila sama napraviti jastuk, ali svaka čast tko zna.

----------


## pužić

ma ne moraš ga sama šiti ako nemaš s čim i ne znaš (nisam ni ja znala, kupila mašinu a nisam znala ni konac staviti, pa polako..i dalje sam antitalent za šivenje osim ravnih linija ahhah), neka ti netko napravi navlaku-bananu dužine koju želiš i debljine, a ti završi-kupi punilo, napuni i uživaj.više ćeš ga volit nego onaj kupovni  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

> ja sam svoj napravila sama kad sam bila prvi put trudna, komad platna koji sašiješ kao bananu, unutra sam stavila sjeckanu spužvu (može bilo što, npr punjenje od starih jastuka, antialerg. kuglice za jastuke..).....
> Cijela investicija me koštala cca 40 kn (u t sam imala nalet kreativnog izražavanja pa sam kupila mašinu i sama si sašila)


joj puzicka ja se sjecam izrade ovog jastuka, bas smo se zabavljali tad dobro.
nadam se da ce ti i u ovoj trudnoci biti tako dobro kao onda, uzivaj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pužić

> joj puzicka ja se sjecam izrade ovog jastuka, bas smo se zabavljali tad dobro.
> nadam se da ce ti i u ovoj trudnoci biti tako dobro kao onda, uzivaj


hvala spajalica na dobrim željama, onda je bilo bez brige bez pameti...sad je malo drugačija priča, no bit će ok..(dođe to sve s godinama i radnim stažom  :Wink: )

----------


## Lotta

Pronašla sam nekoga da sašije za mene  :Very Happy:  Jako povoljno, a čini mi se kvalitetno http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...3416151&type=3
Danas naručujem! Baš se veselim!

----------


## medunce

Ja sam nasla jedan blog gdje je prikazano uputstvo kako sasiti sebi sam jastuk. Mislim da se ovo vise isplati nego kupovati  :Smile:  http://allofeverythin.blogspot.se/20...a-dojenje.html

----------


## Jesen u meni

ja sam naručila jastuk (ravni tip koji se vezanjem trakicama pretvara u bananu) s ovog linka koji je lotta stavila i jako sam zadovoljna. ne koristim ga za spavanje, jer nekako uspjevam i bez njega, ali je zgodan kao potpora leđima dok se sjedi, bude kao najudobniji naslon za fotelju. tkanina je isto preslatka.
jučer sam ga oprala u mašini i nije ni mrvicu izgubio oblik.
pravu svrhu će pokazati za mjesec i pol otprilike kad stigne mališa  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

Da, i meni je super, baš sam zadovoljna!

----------


## fingertips

Jel zna netko di ima kupiti tih miniperli?

----------


## centar

onih okruglica od stiropora bi trebalo biti u pevecu, kiki ili tako nekom centru. to se prodavalo za vrece. mi smo uzimali da popunimo jednu vrecu za sjedenje. 
a gdje ima jednobojnih jastuka?
ja nisam fan tih djecjih motiva  :Embarassed:

----------


## fingertips

Ak imaš face evo ti link 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...4082697&type=3

Oni mi se čine malo ozbiljniji  :Smile:

----------


## penny

centar- i puno sivalica koje rade te jastuke, u ponudi imaju i navlake, tako da ti nebi trebao bit motiv presudan, samo pogledaj koje dezene(ili boje-bez dezena) imaju u ponudi 

ja sam svoju navlaku sama sasila, ozbiljnu, na prugice, :Smile:  jer je kupljen bez navlake
a donijeli su mi ga jos u rodiliste, najkorisniji mi je bio tamo, u nedostatku bolnickih jastuka, i za vrijeme babinja jer doslovno nisam mogla 2 tj sjest a ni normalno spavati od zatezanja od epi. koristila sam ga i za dojenje (al rijetko) i dok je mali poceo sjediti da ne buba glavom po podu jer se znao prevrnuti iz cista mira, sad je opet u opticaju od pocetka trudnoce...tako da mi se svakako isplatio

----------


## AdioMare

tko je imao jastuk za dojenje zanima me da li su neki jastuci s dobrim razlogom duplo skuplji, ili i oni od 200 kn mogu dobro poslužiti u istu svrhu?
sigurna sam da je razlika u cijeni zbog punjenja (poliester ili kuglice stiropora), ali mogu li oba dobro poslužiti ili su ovi skuplji ipak bolji?

----------


## cvijeta73

> tko je imao jastuk za dojenje zanima me da li su neki jastuci s dobrim razlogom duplo skuplji, ili i oni od 200 kn mogu dobro poslužiti u istu svrhu?
> sigurna sam da je razlika u cijeni zbog punjenja (poliester ili kuglice stiropora), ali mogu li oba dobro poslužiti ili su ovi skuplji ipak bolji?


 :Confused: 

 :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

ih, cvijeto, pa žena kupuje nekome poklon  :lool:

----------


## AdioMare

:Grin: 
sunce vam žareno, imam godina da mi uskoro ni ulošci neće trebati, kamoli jastuk za dojenje.
gledam za šogoricu!

----------


## angel 1

Ja jos uvijek imam oba ( iako ne dojim vec 3 g) . Jedan kupila , drugi dobila od šogorice..ne znam koji je skuplji, ja sam dojila s tim koji je kao jastuk punjen ( kao vatica?) , ona s tim što je punjen kuglicama..i oba su dobra... sad mi služe u dječijim krevetima kao ogradica da ne lupaju glavom od zid/krevet.
Razlika je jedino što taj s kuglicama kako ga stavis-tak stoji kao skulptura  :Smile:  sad da li je to nešto bitno.. meni nije bilo..

----------


## Kaae

> sunce vam žareno, imam godina da mi uskoro ni ulošci neće trebati, kamoli jastuk za dojenje.
> gledam za šogoricu!


Nisam nikad probala kuglice stiropora u jastuku, ali super nam je bio (i jos je) obicna kifla s poliester punjenjem. Bitno ga je samo ne iskuhavati i susiti  takvog kuhanog u susilici na previsokoj temperaturi (to su napravili tu na poslu, pa imamo nekakvo grudasto, izobliceno kamenje). Probala sam i Ergo jastuk, taj je mozda punjen necim drugim. Tvrd je i opcenito nezgodan. 

Zasto ovaj meksi (ali ne premekan) - prvenstveno zato sto ga se lakse moze dodatno izobliciti i namjestiti.

----------


## Nera

Ak si u Zg, ak te ne smeta korišten, poklonim ti svoj.
Imam s kuglicama stiropora. Trebalo bi ih malo nadopuniti. One s vremenom splasnu. Mislim da sam ga 2x dopunjavala.
Meni nije bio spretan za dojenje jer me patronažna naučila dojiti ležeći: Lezite, to vam je jedino kad možete odmoriti uz bebu. Nekad smo skupa i zadrijemali. Savršeno dobar savjet! :Very Happy: 
Mene je spasio od sredine trudnoće do poroda u spavanju.

----------


## AdioMare

hvala svima na info, a tebi posebno hvala, nera :Kiss: 

da treba baš meni rado bih uzela tvoj, mogla bih ti u znak zahvalnosti dati svoja tri ganjc nova ćunja za kegelove  :Grin: 

ali uzimam za poklon, pa ću onda kupiti novi.

----------


## Tashunica

:lool:

----------


## Ginger

ahahaaaahaaaa
Tash s pirolize dosla traziti cunjeve  :Laughing:

----------


## Tashunica

> ahahaaaahaaaa
> Tash s pirolize dosla traziti cunjeve


misliš kuglice  :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

mislim da bi ih jedna pirolitička pećnica dobro očistila  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

ma samo ovaj treci sto je AM isprobala  :lool:

----------


## Lili75

:lool:

----------


## Nera

> hvala svima na info, a tebi posebno hvala, nera
> 
> da treba baš meni rado bih uzela tvoj, mogla bih ti u znak zahvalnosti dati svoja tri ganjc nova ćunja za kegelove 
> 
> ali uzimam za poklon, pa ću onda kupiti novi.


Ha, ha, morat ću dati oglas: Mijenjam jastuk za dojenje za ćunjiće!
Nisam znala da se i ovdje proširila tema s peglanja. Zarazit će cijeli forum! :Laughing:

----------


## Tashunica

ne samo tu, piroliziramo čunjiće od AM  :lool: 
bit će ganjc novi

----------


## Nera

> ne samo tu, piroliziramo čunjiće od AM 
> bit će ganjc novi


Sad mogu na burzu! :Laughing:

----------


## rahela

prebacite se na vježbačice, tamo su bar čunjići on topic  :Grin:

----------


## Vlattka

Neću pitati za čunjiće, nego za jastuk  :Smile: 
Je li netko probao jastuk Dajdaj? Napravljen je od neke čvrste i debele spužve (čini mi se da je nešto slično Ergobabyju, samo ravnije).
Raspitujem se za budućnost, trenutno nemam razlog (još).

----------


## VeraM

Dižem temu, iako nije na burzi. Kupujem jastuk za dojenje, jel ima tko da prodaje?

----------

